# Piarya Swimming upside down



## Ryan23 (Jan 28, 2004)

I did a water change today and everything was fine. the piarya swam up ontop of a piece of driftwood and stayed there on his side. nothing was keeping him there. he was still under water, when i refilled the tank he swam down on his side to the bottom of the tank. then he swam fine for hours. I leave come back and he's swimming upside down, still breathing. I put him in a quarentine tank, and wedged him up right, he's still breathing but.... what should i do? is something wrong with his swim bladder? Parameters of the tank water are fine. -ryan


----------



## tecknik (Jul 18, 2003)

It could be several things. How much of a water change did you do? A large water change can alter the PH and a sudden change is very stressful on a fish. Also, how fast did you fill up the tank? Did you forget to use water conditioner/chloramine remover? If you use a hose to fill up the tank and filled it up to fast, it can cause damage to the fish's air bladder. You said your water parameters are fine but can you post the results PH, Nitrate, Nitrite, etc. Hope he gets better


----------



## Ryan23 (Jan 28, 2004)

He died as did my small caribe who was in there with him. The caribe looked fine but i put him with the reds just to be sure:cry:














THe Piarya was 8 7/8" and the caribe is 7" on the button. Something is telling me I should get out of the hobby for awhile. First I break a tank, and have mass canablism. Now I poison my fish, I didn't put the dechlor in directly I waited about an hour hour and a half, cuz i had to go get some. I"ve never had a problem with tap water before but when I smelled it last night it smelled heavy of chorine. I'll test it after class today. Other than that everything seems within parameters. -Ryan


----------



## Methuzela (Apr 27, 2004)

its chlorine. this coulda been avoided. Sorry for the loss.


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

You didnt use any conditioner when you put fresh water in ?


----------



## elTwitcho (Jun 22, 2004)

Woah woah woah, you can damage the fish's swim bladder by pouring water in the tank too quickly????


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

elTwitcho said:


> Woah woah woah, you can damage the fish's swim bladder by pouring water in the tank too quickly????


 no by not adding conditioner


----------



## elTwitcho (Jun 22, 2004)

Ahhh thank god. I dump mine in as forcefully as possible to stir up anything I might have missed during the gravel vac so it gets sucked up by my filter so I was a little concerned there.


----------

